# K&N drop in



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

I wanna know if i will hear the wooosh sound of my turbo with the drop in from k&n? 

And, did a SRI will void my warranty 

Thank you in advance

Seko


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if your gonna do anything get a cold air,the cruze has a factory cold air,if you run a SRI the computer will act weird


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

so can you awnser my question??


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Seko said:


> I wanna know if i will hear the wooosh sound of my turbo with the drop in from k&n?
> 
> And, did a SRI will void my warranty
> 
> ...


With a drop input will not hear the turbo whoosh.

A SRI will not instantly void your warranty, however, if you every have a problem with your car and GM can PROVE that it occured as a result of the intake YOU installed then you will need to pay to fix the car for that particular issue.


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

will I hear the turbo spoil?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Seko said:


> will I hear the turbo spoil?


Not with the drop in.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the K&N drop in filter, and it does not seem to be any louder than stock paper filter. Throttle response seems improved. Mileage is great, but I put the K&N in very early, so I can't comment on any differences from stock.


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

did u removed the resonator box in the fender?


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Seko said:


> did u removed the resonator box in the fender?


Nope. I am really into quiet.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> if your gonna do anything get a cold air,the cruze has a factory cold air,*if you run a SRI the computer will act weird*


eh, how so?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

slecyk said:


> eh, how so?


I'm not sure how conclusive that data is, Jack mentioned in a post that his car was shifting differently (correct me if I'm wrong) when he was running the SRI on his 1.8L. 

I'm not doubting the validity of what he found, but more stating that the 1.8L is a different whole different ball of wax than the 1.4L, in both displacement and aspiration.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> I have the K&N drop in filter, and it does not seem to be any louder than stock paper filter. Throttle response seems improved. Mileage is great, but I put the K&N in very early, so I can't comment on any differences from stock.


This is typical, engine sound should not change much, if at all. throttle response should be slightly better due to the better flow, millage might increase a bit also.


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

I dropped in the K&N filter tonight -suhweet! I'm not sure about the turbo sound, but there was smooth melody coming from the engine compartment, sounded kind of like Johnny Nash:

I can breathe clearly now the pain is gone
There are no air obstacles in my way
Gone is the stock filter that had me wheeze
It's gonna be a bright, bright Cruze motorin' day
It's gonna be a bright, bright Cruze motorin' day


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

hoyaj said:


> I dropped in the K&N filter tonight -suhweet! I'm not sure about the turbo sound, but there was smooth melody coming from the engine compartment, sounded kind of like Johnny Nash:
> 
> I can breathe clearly now the pain is gone
> There are no air obstacles in my way
> ...



Thank you! I actually Laughed out loud at this! My wife is looking at me funny... as is the cat. :|


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

Sorry, I know the feeling. 

I came back to this thread to repost since I can honestly say all of the cold engine hesitation is gone, baby gone! Throttle response is also much improved at all temperatures, and I am suspicious that mpg will improve, but ...

I've been having too much fun throwing down the hammer whenever I'm number 1 for departure.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is SRI?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Short Ram Intake


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

i can give you my own experience. 1st, i put in a Injen Intake and without a doubt you can easily hear the whoosh, spooling and BOV sound easily and its loud, atleast to me. You can easily hear the BOV type sound on my crappy cell phone vid. Then i went to the stock intake with the k&n drop in with the silencer removed and i can hear sometimes when i let off the gas the BOV type sound and depending on what gear im in the spooling of the turbo. I think the silencer made the difference in the sound. Again its not loud at all and with the radio off you can barely hear it but its there. Thats my own experience. Throttle response i didnt feel any real difference when i had the Injen, stock or drop in believe it or not. I was actually expecting it to be better but it felt the same to me. Hopefully this helps you out OP>


----------

